# Choosing an RV for full timers



## AviGili

Hi guys, we are new to RVing but are very enthusiastic. We are looking to buy our first RV and live in it full time. We heard people refer to it as “Full timing.” We’re hoping to get some tips from all the experienced folks out here and recommendations on selecting our first RV. At the moment, we don’t have a vehicle for the towing. To not be limited by the vehicle, we’re looking to decide on an RV and then buy the truck that best suit for towing it.

After doing a research about the different options available, we came up with a list of features we need in an RV.

RV requirements list:

Budget $13,000
Travel trailer / Toy hauler
Up to 30ft length
Sleeps 2 minimum
Queen bed
Sitting area with a table
Private sleeping area (area that can be close off)
Ramp back door - preferable
Kitchen i.e. refrigerator, range oven, microwave, sink etc
Shower & toilet
No expandable tent (hybrid)
Awning
2 axles

Any suggestions regarding make and models of RV based on those features and budget would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SCcamper

Here is a reference to a unit with a lot of pictures and trailer specs. It's a half-ton towable. There are lot of other listings with pictures on eBay and other such web pages. Some within your price limit and others like this one,  just a little higher.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2017-26...228a3037:g:IDwAAOSwvzRXycN1&item=112248631351


----------

